

Ask HN: How do keep track of potential and existing customers? - samuel02

When starting up a lot of the work involves dealing with all kinds of people like customer leads, people who are using a trial and real (paying) customers. How do you keep track of them all? I'm looking for something that where I can keep everything organized in groups. I looked into Highrise but it doesn't quite seem to be what I'm looking for.. Suggestions? How do you do it?
======
szczesny
SugarCRM allows you to do this easily. SugarCRM allows you to track Prospects,
leads and contacts. If you have a potential customer you can easily convert
your lead into a contact. Also, you can easily create and integrate a web-lead
capture form using SugarCRM. <http://www.sugarcrm.com/feature/marketing-
automation> and <http://www.sugarcrm.com/feature/sales-force-automation>

